# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Новое предложение «Office 365 персональный» стало доступно для пользователей

## Labs

Новое предложение «Office 365 персональный» стало доступно на всех устройствах, в том числе планшетах iPad.

Новое предложение «Office 365 персональный» стало доступно для пользователей и в ближайшее время появится в магазинах партнеров.

«Office 365 персональный» – это новое предложение по подписке на сервис Office 365. Лицензия предназначена для личного пользования и дает возможность использовать Office на двух устройствах: компьютере под управлением Windows или Mac и планшете под управлением Windows или iPad и идеально подходит индивидуального пользования. 

С новой подпиской «Office 365 персональный» пользователи могут воспользоваться самыми современными версиями приложений Office: Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote и Outlook, к которым постоянно добавляются новые возможности, на любых устройствах, в том числе на планшетах iPad.

Новый тарифный план вместе с существующим предложением «Office 365 для дома» предоставляет больше возможностей для подписчиков Office, чтобы каждый мог выбрать удобную для него подписку на сервис, независимо от того планирует ли он использовать его на устройствах самостоятельно или всей семьей.

Независимо от выбранного тарифного плана, пользователи могут оценить преимущества работы с приложениями Office в облаке с любых устройств где бы они ни были – в пути, дома или на работе.

Приобрести подписку в скором времени будет возможно в магазинах партнеров.

*Сравнительная таблица версий подписки Office 365 для домашних пользователей:*

*Office 365 Персональный (для личного пользования):*

Приложения Office: Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote, Publisher и Access; 
Устройства для подключения: 1 ПК или Mac и 1 планшет (включая iPad);
Облачное хранилище: 20 ГБ дополнительного места в OneDrive;
Постоянные обновления: ✓

*Office 365 для дома (для семей):*

Приложения Office: Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote, Publisher и Access;
Устройства для подключения: 5 ПК или Mac и 5 планшетов (включая iPad);
Облачное хранилище: 20 ГБ дополнительного места в OneDrive;
Постоянные обновления: ✓

*Office Online (совместная работа в документах в режиме онлайн). Бесплатно – доступно на сайте Office.com:*

Приложения Office: Word Online, Excel Online, PowerPoint Online и OneNote Online;
Устройства для подключения: Работает в браузере с любого устройства;
Облачное хранилище: 7 ГБ для хранения файлов бесплатно в OneDrive;
Постоянные обновления: ✓

----------

